

Announcing Superfastmatch - a FOSS tool for finding overlap between documents - sbma44
http://sunlightlabs.com/blog/2011/announcing-superfastmatch/

======
Donch
More info here:

<http://superfastmatch.org>

<http://github.com/mediastandardstrust/superfastmatch>

